# SE W890i - Does It Beat N73 & K810i ???



## iatb.gourav (Apr 16, 2008)

Hii friends.

I just read a review of SE W890i in techtree ( *www.techtree.com/India/Reviews/Sony_Ericsson_W890i/551-88491-614.html
 ) .

Well, I really liked the phone and felt if it could beat the N73 ME or K810i ?
We already had a long discussion on N73 vs K810i but this phone (W890i) looks promising too.

Only negative points are lack of flash and auto focus.

Perhaps we could carry a better discussion here ...


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2008)

Its camera can't beat K810i and N73 due to the lack of Flash and Auto Focus. It has been a big mistake by SE but still I love it.

As far music playback and features is concerned, it pawns N73 and K810.

It has HSDPA which is lacked by both K810 and N73. It has EDGE which is lacked by K810.

I'm going to get it in May.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Apr 16, 2008)

In my opinion it doesn't beat K810i and N73 ME..K810i has xenon flash whereas W890i lacks flash...So, K810i's camera is definitely better than W890i's camera...


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2008)

^^ If we look at its Musical quality and other features like HSDPA, it does beat K810 and N73 ME.

And its form factor is great. I think SE left out Flash to prevent it to be thick....

Anyways, when I get this, I'll definitely post a Review......


----------



## iatb.gourav (Apr 16, 2008)

Well I am referring to the "overall" phone and just camera or music alone.

All I can say is that, it has a great form factor.
I am still amazed at its slimness.

Moreover, I am planning to get a phone (probably K810i) on this 28th.
So, would W890i be a better buy ??


----------



## ico (Apr 16, 2008)

iatb.gourav said:


> Moreover, I am planning to get a phone (probably K810i) on this 28th.
> So, would W890i be a better buy ??


If you can compromise the great camera quality of K810 for the great music quality of W890, then W890 is a better buy.

As I had mentioned earlier, W890 has HSDPA (kind of future investment) and EDGE which is important if you're going to use it for fast Internet browsing. Do you need EDGE?

W890 is not having a good camera, but atleast its okay for me.

If you need EDGE and music, then W890 is for you.

But I think modding the drivers of K810 for better music playback will be a nice idea as then you'll be having both a decent music quality and great camera. Moreover, K810 has Track ID which is mainly found in Walkman phones, but still it has.

Better go for K810 and mod its sound drivers. Modding does void warranty but if you switch back to the original drivers, then you regain the warranty.


----------



## iatb.gourav (Apr 16, 2008)

well, i want a "all-in-one" kind of a phone.
and as I am not quite a music buff. I had decided to go for K810i as it was the best option in my budget.

Also, I am not going to mod my phone. Making the warranty void does not make any sense to me.

Now, I have never used mobile internet before but I plan to use it next month onwards.
I'll be using gprs for accessing internet.
So, will W890i give a better speed than K810i ?

I can compromise on the camera part, provided that I do get something better that K810i.
Certainly, W890i has better looks (At least it seems so).
And W890i also has fantastic music (as it's a walkman phone).

But wat about the rest of the features ?


----------



## uppalpankaj (Apr 16, 2008)

I  have decided 2 go for N82..It is expensive at the present moment..I will wait for 3-4 months and then get it..Prices may fall a little by that time...

N82 is a complete phone...The "all in one" kind of a phone as u want...It is also future proof for another 3-4 years(Xenon flash, auto focus, 5 MP, Wifi, GPS, 3G, Edge)...U invest 2day and then enjoy it 4 3-4 years and then sell it and get a phone again according 2 the latest technology prevalent at that time...


----------



## iatb.gourav (Apr 16, 2008)

N82 is no doubt one of the best mobile phones in the market.
But, it is way more than my budget.

I am looking for a phone around 13k and can extend upto 15k if I really like the cell. But not more than that.

Secondly, I usually keep changing my cell and won't use it for more than 1 or 2 years.

Thats y N82 is out of the question.

Now I want to know which is a better buy - K810i or W890i ???


----------



## uppalpankaj (Apr 16, 2008)

according 2 me K810i seems 2 b better..


----------



## iatb.gourav (Apr 16, 2008)

uppalpankaj said:


> according 2 me K810i seems 2 b better..



i too feel the same.

However, its the review at Techtree and it's higher price that made me ask this question.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 16, 2008)

nopes..go for the w890..let me list a few facts which shall help u decide

connectivity-w890 has hspda,edge,gprs and 3g..future proof connectivity..k810 has only 3g and gprs

camera-k810 is obviously better but the w890 can take some great shots at good lighting conditions...very good for that matter.check out esato for pics taken by the w890

music-no phone comes twice as close..walkman 3 player with sense me,auto playlists,timeline sort etc etc..makes it one of the best in the market..sound quality..its a walkman

form factor-10 mm thick...hmm...

looks-comes in three colors-silver,mocha and black..metallic cover.has a great sturdy feel to it

waht more do u want??..it only lacks in the cam department..i as a matter of fact..even tho i have the k850 i hardly use the cam...most peaple dont for that matter...

great phone..and at 14k..its a steal..


----------



## iatb.gourav (Apr 16, 2008)

sure, your post is enough tempting to get a w890i .

Let me get sum more support from the forum before i change my mind from k810i to w890i ...


----------



## dtox (Apr 16, 2008)

good good.. i m planning to buy w890 this saturday.. was gonna start another thread for it!! can ne1 tell me indian price?? or more specifically in pune?? n where to get it??

and gourav.. buy w890.. i hav done enuf research myself to kno hw good it really is!! but then again its a matter of personal preference.. but +1 from me for w890


----------



## Pathik (Apr 16, 2008)

If u dont need symbian support then go for the w890 right away. Btw rarely does se come up with a fone wit both edge and 3g.


----------



## krazzy (Apr 16, 2008)

I personally find the phone to be quite good. It has nice, balanced feature set and manages to contain it within a slim body. I cant really compare it with N73 since they are aimed at different customers but I do find it to be a better buy compared to K810. I'd have still gone for N73 because I prefer to have a smartphone. But if that had not been the case, I'd have chosen W890i.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 16, 2008)

check out the reviews for the phone..really rock..esp the one by phonearena...brilliant feature phone...if ur not into symbian..get this one..eyes closed..btw i prefer the color mocha...different and sexy..

the indian price is 14k..check out any store..


----------



## iatb.gourav (Apr 16, 2008)

i don't need a symbian phone.
I am only looking for a good SE phone.
My primary choices are:  K810i, W910i and W890i .

Anyways, most of you preferred W890i over K810i but none actually gave a justification for his/her choice ... Quite unfair !!!


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 16, 2008)

i wrote u a whole column...its has everything except symbian...great battery life..awesum music..metallic finish..it pawns every phone on market


----------



## dtox (Apr 17, 2008)

iatb.gourav said:


> i don't need a symbian phone.
> I am only looking for a good SE phone.
> My primary choices are:  K810i, W910i and W890i .
> 
> Anyways, most of you preferred W890i over K810i but none actually gave a justification for his/her choice ... Quite unfair !!!



read the entire thread again...


----------



## krazzy (Apr 17, 2008)

On second thought, I might have gone for W910i because of bigger display and motion sensor. They cost the same too. I don't really care about camera now.


----------



## iatb.gourav (Apr 17, 2008)

thats wat going on my mind again and again.

it seems to be the toughest job finding the right phone for you.

btw, i am still inclined towards k810i.
its camera and looks makes up for the music part.
rest, i believe its a good phone overall.

tell me 1 thing guys,
K810i, in not a walkman phone.
but, still, how is its music quality.
i mean, i am  not quite a music buff.
so, does it provide at least "average" sound quality in terms of both loudness and clarity ???

I found this para in the review of K810i by phonearena. Can anyone explain this to me :



> Just like the rest of the new phones of this manufacturer (including К800), which are not smartphones (Symbian OS), К810 uses the standard software without any serious innovations. Unlike the Walkman phones, the Flash-animated themes, which change the image drastically and are much cooler than the standard one, which change only their colors and pictures and not the icons, are not maintained here.


----------



## dtox (Apr 17, 2008)

iatb.gourav said:


> thats wat going on my mind again and again.
> 
> 
> tell me 1 thing guys,
> ...



sound is as good as the walkman phones.. only the megabass present in walkman series wud be missing, else the quality is pretty much the same.. moreover, u can increase the sound quality by applying custom patches (though it wont add megabass) ..however.. k810i DOES LACK EDGE..


----------



## iatb.gourav (Apr 17, 2008)

I found this para in the review of K810i by phonearena. Can anyone explain this to me :

Quote:
Just like the rest of the new phones of this manufacturer (including К800), which are not smartphones (Symbian OS), К810 uses the standard software without any serious innovations. Unlike the Walkman phones, the Flash-animated themes, which change the image drastically and are much cooler than the standard one, which change only their colors and pictures and not the icons, are not maintained here.]

Anyone to answer this ... ??


----------



## dtox (Apr 17, 2008)

^^ Yup.. flash themes are not supported by k750,790, 800, 810i.. only walkman brands support flash themes.. if u dont kno wat flash themes are, check out this video: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRtzrVT5Xbo

in the above models, u wil have standard menus and not flash ones..


----------



## walkmanguru (Apr 17, 2008)

w890i has tinny volume and no motion sensor...
w910i has moton sensor and good sound...

see video at *walkmanguru.com


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 17, 2008)

yea...u can also go for the w910..the w910 is also the GSMA mobile of the year 2007...looks good too..

yea..u can go for the k810 obviously...its good phone and sound quality is at par with walkman phones...lacks megabass..but u can makeup for that with the manual equalizer...btw the w910 and w890 are on the a200 platform and has an optional wifi enabloer available for it shortly..


----------



## iatb.gourav (Apr 17, 2008)

walkmanguru said:


> w890i has tinny volume and no motion sensor...
> w910i has moton sensor and good sound...
> *walkmanguru.com



w890i has 3.2 mp camera but w910i has only 2mp.
(though both don't have flash, i guess).

secondly, w890i has more ram. That means it's certainly faster.

then why is it that you guys are preferring w910i ???


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 17, 2008)

arre its just differnt..and has the shake feature to it..u know..like shaking the phone to change tracks..u can also play motion sensored games in it...and auto rotation...a few gimmicks..else both of them are the same..and the w910 is a slider..both have the same walkman player....if u dont mind the accelerometer..go for the w890


----------



## walkmanguru (Apr 17, 2008)

because 

- camera quailty is almost same.
- w910i is louder
- w910i has larger sexier screen.
- w880i doesnt have motion sensor(no shake control). see this video how cool motion sensor can be

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=atWxSJDB_nw


----------



## ico (Apr 17, 2008)

walkmanguru said:


> because
> 
> - camera quailty is almost same.
> - w910i is louder
> ...


Camera quality is same but not the resolution. W890 is 3.2mp.

@gourav
As far as I feel, go for W890 if you want a small, sleek & sexy phone.

If you really need that Shake control and a bigger screen, then go for W910.


----------



## iatb.gourav (Apr 17, 2008)

look, you all are talking about the shake control but in reality it has no use.
1st unlocking the keypad, then pressing the shake control button and then shaking the phone to change the song is far more complicated then simply pressing the next/previous button.

But, yes, I do agree that the motion sensor is the best part of it.

Now, let me decide weather to go for W910i or K810i .
Actually, even I cant figure out weather I want the 3.2 mp cybershot camera or the walkman phone with motion sensor ???


----------



## dtox (Apr 17, 2008)

look.. for me, shake control is useless.. coz it requires u to press a button and then shake the fone to change the song (atleast thats the case with w580i).. y not just press the skip song button directly?? honestly makes no sense to me.. motion sensor?.. hmm thats something interesting..


----------



## krazzy (Apr 17, 2008)

If you're confused between all these SE phones, then just close your eyes and get a Nokia N73 ME. Big display, great camera, good music and Symbian OS. Perfect all-round phone.


----------



## iatb.gourav (Apr 17, 2008)

krazzy said:


> If you're confused between all these SE phones, then just close your eyes and get a Nokia N73 ME. Big display, great camera, good music and Symbian OS. Perfect all-round phone.



You do seem a great fan of Nokia.
Even I like nokia phones but I am looking for a "feature" phone and not just a brand name.
Nokia N73 ME is no doubt a great phone. But then, it has got too common these days.


----------



## krazzy (Apr 17, 2008)

I suggested N73 ME to you because of its merits and because it has got good features and performance, and NOT because of some brand name. If I had to recommend a Nokia phone, I'd have recommended a 6500 Slide or something similar. But I avoided that since 6500 Slide is nowhere close to N73 in terms of performance. Also recommending N73 doesn't necessarily make me a Nokia fanboy. I hope you understand what I'm trying to say.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 17, 2008)

iatb.gourav said:


> You do seem a great fan of Nokia.
> Even I like nokia phones but I am looking for a "feature" phone and not just a brand name.
> Nokia N73 ME is no doubt a great phone. But then, it has got too common these days.



You are not buying a phone because it's common??
If that's the case get some chinese model which won't be common.So you can brag about only you having it.  

Mine vote also goes for N73,again not being a Nokia fanboy but it being a classic phone.


----------



## iatb.gourav (Apr 17, 2008)

okey ... u guys are not nokia fanboys.

but i still prefer k810i over n73 me.
reasons : 
810i looks better to me.
and has fantastic cam.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 18, 2008)

N73me better than k810i
reasons:
symbian
bigger screen
better cam (debatable)
better speakers
cheaper memory expansion
edge+3g both
looks better to me


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 18, 2008)

oh my god..this guy does not want an n73...now whos acting fanboy-ish??check ur comments before u act...i suggest since u dont want the camera part that much..w890 or the w910 will do just as good..the w910 is one of the loudest phones ever..louder than any nokia phone on market..check gsmarena's speaker test..as per looks..k810 is a thick slab that looks far from elegant..elegance is sumthing SE specializes in...an SE phone has always been a looker and will remain so...xcept for symbian i dont find the n73 to be hugely great in any respect...

i suggest..leave the k810 if u dont want a great cam and get the w910/w890...great phones and based on the latest a200 platform..or wait for the w760 which shall feature the accelerometer too..with a 3.2 mp cam..


----------



## iatb.gourav (Apr 18, 2008)

hii guys.

i read lots and lots of reviews before posting this.
And I found 1 common thing.

On one side, almost all "reviews" gave a fantastic image of w910i and claimed it to be one of the best buys.
On the contrary, almost 70% of user reviews claimed that their w910i had hanging/restarting problems.

I had almost made up my mind to get this phone.
Now it seems I'll be getting a N73 ME ...

I hope I am taking the right decision.


----------



## dtox (Apr 18, 2008)

iatb.gourav said:


> hii guys.
> 
> i read lots and lots of reviews before posting this.
> And I found 1 common thing.
> ...



wats wrong wit w890i? as far as hanging issues go, n73 is the king of all!! dunno if its fixed in the new firmware, and if it is, then SE shd be out wit a firmware update too that shd fix 910i hanging issues..


----------



## walkmanguru (Apr 18, 2008)

I had w910i lagging problems but after updating with SUES, its fine...

W910i has hotkey to view images (2 buttons above screen), I bet your N73 dont have this...


----------



## krazzy (Apr 18, 2008)

^^ No N73 doesn't have two buttons above the display. It has one button on the right to launch the Gallery.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 18, 2008)

I have heard N73 giving better pictures than K790i when you adjust settings like ISO etc.
In default settings K790i is good.


----------



## krazzy (Apr 18, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> The camera quality is debatable when we compare K790i and N73. But surely K810i has a better camera than N73.


AFAIK both K790i and K810i have same hardware, including the camera.


----------



## azzu (Apr 18, 2008)

yes ur right krazzy
and k790i beats n73
as my personal Xperiance


----------



## ico (Apr 18, 2008)

krazzy said:


> AFAIK both K790i and K810i have same hardware, including the camera.


Yeah, hardware is almost the same. But not exactly same.

K790i has EDGE whereas K810i has UMTS (3g) and also a better battery as SE claims...
K810i also has Photo Fix which improves upon the photo quality and also a better Camera driver. Plus, K810i also has Track ID and Video Calling. But it lacks PicBridge which K790i has.......


----------



## iatb.gourav (Apr 18, 2008)

The camera quality is quite a debatable issue.
I've always believed that SE produces the best camera phones.
But, this review says something else : *www.tech2.com/india/topstuff/multi...dget-wars-mobile-cameras-n73-vs.-k790i/4173/0 

Secondly, I like the flash themes in SE phones which is present only in  W-series (I didn't know about this before). 

I was preferring SE K810i only for 2 reasons.
1. Better Cam
2. Flash Themes

Now, since 1st issue is debatable and 2nd one is not present in k810i , I don't find a reason to buy K810i.

As far as w910i is concerned, the camera has really disappointed me (and many others too) .
Plus, the "shake-me" feature to change songs is totally useless.
I won't spend 15k just for the motion sensor.
And as I am not really a music buff, walkman does not make a "huge" difference to me.

Now, since I always believed in "all-in-one" kind of phones, the N73 ME gets the first preference in my mind.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Apr 18, 2008)

K810i or N73 ME - Which one should be bought? This is definitely a difficult decision to make.

But, I have the feeling that keeping future trends in mind, one should go for a smartphone having a Symbian OS which N73 ME has..


----------



## iatb.gourav (Apr 19, 2008)

^^^^ Yups, exactly.
That's what I said in my last post.

One more thing guys,
Can you all tell me about w830i.
Though it belongs to the same price segment I've read/heard very little about it.
I can only tell that it has "fantastic" looks.
But, what about the rest of the features ???


----------



## ico (Apr 19, 2008)

iatb.gourav said:


> One more thing guys,
> Can you all tell me about w830i.
> Though it belongs to the same price segment I've read/heard very little about it.
> I can only tell that it has "fantastic" looks.
> But, what about the rest of the features ???


W830i has a 2mp camera with Flash. Its a Walkman phone but still it lacks Walkman player. It has EDGE but it isn't 3g (lacks UMTS and Video Call). And it doesn't have A2DP....

It has a twin bro called W850i.
W850i also has a 2mp camera with flash but it also lacks Walkman player. Its 3g but it lacks EDGE and yeah it has A2DP....


----------



## uppalpankaj (Apr 19, 2008)

@gourav - I think that u must go 4 N73 ME...I am also in favor of it now after reading the link that u had posted...N73 ME's shots have come out 2 b brighter than K810is...

Music wise N73 ME is definitely better than K810i already...


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 19, 2008)

i hear someone say .. se produces the best camera phones ..  i think someone should go and check out  " n82 " .. and its not even a camera phone as such,but a smart phone ..

as for the topic goes .. k790i and k810i has same exact camera hardware .. software may be different ..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 19, 2008)

^^^yea thats the k850 won the best cellphone award from engadget..both readers and editors...things have changed dude..new and better firmwares have come up for the k850 and it beats n82 any day


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 19, 2008)

yup dude.. u are the only guy who seems to find k850i better than n82 .. even new n82 firmware is out for ur kind info ..   

dont want to get in any bekar debate about which is better ..ur happy with ur se great .. i am very much satisfied with my n82 8gb ..


----------



## uppalpankaj (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey yogi7272, tell me how is ur experience with N82.. I am planning 2 buy one soon dude...Should I go 4 it without any problems...

How much did u get it 4????


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 19, 2008)

superb phone ... one time investment .. no need for any phone for atleast 2yrs .. got it for 23.8 k in late dec .. now costs 19.5 k something .. get it .. nothing to worry about ..got 8gb sandisk micro sd recently for 2.4k with micro card reader .. working superbly ..and mind u n82 has 32 gb card capacity in theroy ..right now upto 16gb are out ..


----------



## krazzy (Apr 19, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^^yea thats the k850 won the best cellphone award from engadget..both readers and editors...things have changed dude..new and better firmwares have come up for the k850 and it beats n82 any day


Is it so difficult for you to grasp the fact that when K850i won that award it wasn't competing against N82? How many times do I have to tell this that these two phone were in difficult categories? If Shahrukh Khan was nominated for Best Actor and he won and Aamir Khan was nominated for Best Director and he didn't won, does that make Shahrukh better than Aamir?

As for K850i being better than N82, that is a major lie. N82 beats K850i black and blue in each and every aspect. There is nothing in K850i that is better than N82. Its a simple fact; You pay less, you get less.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 19, 2008)

yogi7272 said:


> yup dude.. u are the only guy who seems to find k850i better than n82 .. even new n82 firmware is out for ur kind info ..
> 
> dont want to get in any bekar debate about which is better ..ur happy with ur se great .. i am very much satisfied with my n82 8gb ..



yup..me,engadget and their readers..


----------



## krazzy (Apr 19, 2008)

^ It seems you didn't read my comment on the previous page.


----------



## uppalpankaj (Apr 19, 2008)

Check out the review of N82 on www.mobile-review.com. They have done a nice comparison of N82 and K850i...

According to the review, the N82 is better than K850i...


----------



## uppalpankaj (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks for your advice yogi. I surely will follow it and buy N82...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 20, 2008)

getting the w890 in a week..will tell u my xperiences then.. 

ooh..krazzyy..sorry i dint notice ur fanboyistic grunts....take out symbian,wifi and gps  k850 is a better phone than n82 anyday..and the n82 looks like a bar of soap spotted with buttons...and if u talk about smartphone..the ttyn II the blackberries beat the n82 left right and center anyday...cry cry guys..better luck next time..for the time being..SE RULEZZZ


----------



## krazzy (Apr 20, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ooh..krazzyy..sorry i dint notice ur fanboyistic grunts....take out symbian,wifi and gps  k850 is a better phone than n82 anyday..and the n82 looks like a bar of soap spotted with buttons...and if u talk about smartphone..the ttyn II the blackberries beat the n82 left right and center anyday...cry cry guys..better luck next time..for the time being..SE RULEZZZ


 Your infinite intellience never ceases to amaze me. Why would I take away those features from N82 when I've actually paid more to get them? If I keep taking away features away from N82 in this way, then a time will come when 1100 will seem better than N82. 

And even if it does look like a bar of soap (to you, that is), it can still kick K850i and SE's ass any day of the week with its hands and legs tied behind the back. It does not come with fancy Cyber-shot and Walkman logo's which are all show and no go and are just an attempt to fool people into believing that they can actually deliver the performance of Sony's real Cyber-shot and Walkman brands (which are miles ahead in quality). What it does have is solid performance which can put more expensive phones like iPhone and W960i (the so-called iPhone killer with a pricetag so high that it killed itself) to shame. Bow down people. Cause the king of all cell phones is here. And its called Nokia N82.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 20, 2008)

Agree with Krazzy.
Another king is going to come N96


----------



## ico (Apr 20, 2008)

krazzy said:


> then a time will come when 1100 will seem better than N82.


Well, 1100 is better than N82 in many ways.......
It has a torch...   Its small and doesn't get infected with viruses. 
Just joking.....




krazzy said:


> And even if it does look like a bar of soap (to you, that is), it can still kick K850i and SE's ass any day of the week with its hands and legs tied behind the back. It does not come with fancy Cyber-shot and Walkman logo's which are all show and no go and are just an attempt to fool people into believing that they can actually deliver the performance of Sony's real Cyber-shot and Walkman brands (which are miles ahead in quality).


Agreed, SE Cybershot & Walkman phones, can't be compared with real Cybershot cameras and Walkman music players but but but, the camera and music quality of SE Cybershot & Walkman phones is better than any Nokia mobile you can name.  So, they aren't fooling people.



krazzy said:


> What it does have is solid performance which can put more expensive phones like iPhone and W960i (the so-called iPhone killer with a pricetag so high that it killed itself) to shame. Bow down people. Cause the king of all cell phones is here. And its called Nokia N82.


It does kill iPhone. iPhone is insanely overpriced with minimal features and W960i is just *overpriced (not insanely though)* with more features.


----------



## girish.g (Apr 20, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Agreed, SE Cybershot & Walkman phones, can't be compared with real Cybershot cameras and Walkman music players but but but, the camera and music quality of SE Cybershot & Walkman phones is better than any Nokia mobile you can name.  So, they aren't fooling people.
> 
> 
> It does kill iPhone. iPhone is insanely overpriced with minimal features and W960i is just *overpriced (not insanely though)* with more features.



rightly said. se aren't fooling people apple is fooling people with phones like iphone


----------



## krazzy (Apr 20, 2008)

Gagandeep I don't think SE's camera and music phones are better than Nokia's. Nokia's current music phones are the Xpress Music series phones like 5310 and 5610 and phones like N81. If you read Mobile-Review's review, you'll know that they've rated Nokia's phones over SE's. As for camera phones, Nokia has few phones which they would like to call camera phones (others are just phones with camera put on them for the sake of it). They are N95, N82 and N73. Where N73 only loses in low-light performance compared to its Xenon flash enabled rival K790i, N95 and N82 have totally demolished K850i. On its own K850i might be capable of decent pics but doesn't stand a chance compared to Nokia's big, bad boys. Heck even G600 which costs 3k less than K850i can come up with better pics and videos. SE has just spent their money on fancy menu's for K850i's camera and media player apps but when it came to actual performance, I guess they went bankrupt so they just packaged whatever they had made so far, put a Cyber-shot tag on it and shipped it.

Girish.g, whatever Apple's doing (fooling people or otherwise), atleast they're successful. People are buying iPhone's by the truckloads. SE thought they can be Apple too and put a enormous price tag on the W960i. Little did they know that very few companies can get away with high prices, the way Apple does. The rest you know. Ask your local mobile seller how many W960i's he sold and then you'll get the truth. W960i flopped, a shame since it wasn't all that bad.


----------



## girish.g (Apr 20, 2008)

@krazzy
apple's an expert in fooling people. people buy ipod shuffle even when you can get decent mp3/mp4 players with screen at that price and remember itunes.


----------



## MasterMinds (Apr 20, 2008)

apple iphone has got nothing except its screen and multitouch...{and whooping price} about se and nokia  i would like to say that nokia clearly wins


----------



## uppalpankaj (Apr 20, 2008)

I agree with Krazzy. I have read many reviews which all of u can check out 4 urselves too on the net... According 2 the reviews, N82 wins hands down...

The N82 review on mobile-review.com states that N82 beats the K850i hands down. The N82 is a true winner in all the departments..Check it out on *www.mobile-review.com/review/nokia-n82-en.shtml

Another thing..Why r all the forum members at war with each other. v r just here 2 discuss..Some of the members really go out of bounds and really do not recognize the technology in a particular gadget which makes it better than the others..Just because they possess a specific gadget doesn't mean that it is the best...
All of us should have a healthy discussion about a topic maintaining the forum decorum..


----------



## ico (Apr 20, 2008)

krazzy said:


> Gagandeep I don't think SE's camera and music phones are better than Nokia's. Nokia's current music phones are the Xpress Music series phones like 5310 and 5610 and phones like N81. If you read Mobile-Review's review, you'll know that they've rated Nokia's phones over SE's.


.....I don't believe on their review.

First hear a Walkman phone and then hear an XpressMusic......You'll get the difference........


----------



## krazzy (Apr 20, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> .....I don't believe on their review.
> 
> First hear a Walkman phone and then hear an XpressMusic......You'll get the difference........


As a matter a fact, I've done that. And my opinion just echoes Mobile-Review's.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 20, 2008)

Chill guys. 
Let the thread creator get whatever phone he likes.

For Some SE Rocks, for Some NOKIA
For Some K series rocks, for some it's N series cam.
For Some it's W series rocks, for some it's XpressMUsic.
For Some it's HP-70, for some it's HS-44

This battle will never end like MICROSOFT vs LINUX.
It's your money,your will.
People are there to give you suggestions, but finally it's you who have to take the decision.

Let Peace return back in forum.


----------



## iatb.gourav (Apr 20, 2008)

you all have been insulting "iphone" downright.

why do you all forget that iphone is certainly a huge-leap in the field of phones.
it's all about innovativeness and advanced technology.
look at its interface. it's sleek design. and blah blah blah ...

tell me, how many phones had an interface like that of iphone before iphone came out ???
and now, why are all the companies following the statement following by iphone?
look at lg prada, or nokia "tube" and whatever .... 

well, iphone is a certain style-statement.
even to compare it you put along together the best models from all companies.

and remember, it's the 1st attempt from Apple. How do u expect a perfect phone in the very 1st attempt ???

as far as the price goes, apple has never forced anyone to buy this phone.
people are paying it willingly.
so, why do you all have a grudge about it ???


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 20, 2008)

Well..the iphone is an awesum phone and i will get one when my uncle comes from the us...and nokia "tube"???whats that??..has it been anounced??oh rite..first touch screen phone by nokia "still in the works"..they dont have the technology for touch screens..my bad....


----------



## utsav (Apr 20, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^i dont believe u..ur just an SE basher and ur posts say so.....u know nothing about photography and is insanely going on licking Nokia's ass as if its made of choclate..if u dunno...the walkman series easily over-sells the xpressmusic series in asia and britain...the fact tha nokia has a great market share is all thanx to its low end models...if u compare the upper half of the market..u will see that SE and nokia are neck in neck....In a few days SE is coming up with the Symbian uiq serie phones iwth gps and wifi..and it will cost just 14k...u go stick and n82 down ur ass and join a circus...
> 
> this is heights..i never insult nokia like u insult SE..if u want to say something do so in a proper way...every one can slang and it does not put u in proper light..and except u...most of the world thinks that the k serie phones are bestsellers...check out the sellers list at some top store..u will come to know...



oho u never insult nokia!!! lol .if you do a poll here in this forum that who insults what then the clear winner will be u as u always support se in a fanboyish manner. Dude if you remove the color screen. And all its features from ur se then even a 600bucks tata phone rocks and kicks se's ass. But y should we remove features of a phone just to prove that x is better than y. Isnt it noobiish. Dude its too much now. You are in this forum just to show off your ill character to evry1. What a great language u used here.its no more a decent public forum now. This forum is getting ruined due to u. Waah ustaad keep it up .it will help u a lot. 
the admins are watching all these and i urge them to take the required action now. I am not angry but really sad to see your post now


----------



## krazzy (Apr 20, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^i dont believe u..ur just an SE basher and ur posts say so.....u know nothing about photography and is insanely going on licking Nokia's ass as if its made of choclate..if u dunno...the walkman series easily over-sells the xpressmusic series in asia and britain...the fact tha nokia has a great market share is all thanx to its low end models...if u compare the upper half of the market..u will see that SE and nokia are neck in neck....In a few days SE is coming up with the Symbian uiq serie phones iwth gps and wifi..and it will cost just 14k...u go stick and n82 down ur ass and join a circus...
> 
> this is heights..i never insult nokia like u insult SE..if u want to say something do so in a proper way...every one can slang and it does not put u in proper light..and except u...most of the world thinks that the k serie phones are bestsellers...check out the sellers list at some top store..u will come to know...


Look who's talking! You're the one who is always bashing Nokia for no reason whatsoever and is praising SE, no matter how crappy their phones are. I never insulted or bashed SE's phones till today. Only reason I did it today is to show you that the door swings both ways and if you can insult Nokia phones, I can drop down to your level and do so too. All this time I was avoiding it but I'd had enough. So I did the only thing that made sense, and spread some truth about your loving K850i and if you read my posts properly, no matter how harsh they seem, they contain only the truth. 

You're comparing Walkman's sales with Xpress Music? Have you lost whatever little mind that you had? You are comparing the sales of a range of phones with 18 models in it to a range with just 5 (of which only 4 are in production)? Pure Genius, I say. Look closely at this guy people, he'll soon join the ranks of Einstein and Newton.

And listen closely cause this is important and I'll only say this once. No matter how much you or all your SE loving fanboys shout, you're precious SE will always remain number 2. Get it? Just Number 2. Right behind Nokia. Always. Heck even Samsung and Motorola are better when it comes to selling phones. So get this fact straight. Write it on your walls if you have problem remembering it.

And as for all your fantastic comments targeted at me, I'll just let the Mods decide what they should think about it. Cause if you look back at my posts, I never made any personal comments against you. So in case you get miserabled, don't blame me.


----------



## ico (Apr 20, 2008)

krazzy said:


> As a matter a fact, I've done that. And my opinion just echoes Mobile-Review's.


I still can't believe this....You found XpressMusic's sound better than Walkman series????...


----------



## Pathik (Apr 20, 2008)

Guys chill. Let peace prevail.
BTW the iPhone is an awesome fone but only till it remains under 16k.
It's very greedy of Apple if it launches it here 4 28k. And there are many f00ls who ll still go 4 it.


----------



## krazzy (Apr 20, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> I still can't believe this....You found XpressMusic's sound better than Walkman series????...


Let me ask you this. Have you used the Nokia's default headset or used your own headphones with the Xpress Music phone? Cause it makes a world of difference. If you listen both Walkman and Xpress Music back to back with the same set of headphones (and I mean high quality ones), then you'll notice that the latter trumps the former.


----------



## iatb.gourav (Apr 20, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Guys chill. Let peace prevail.
> BTW the iPhone is an awesome fone but only till it remains under 16k.
> It's very greedy of Apple if it launches it here 4 28k. And there are many f00ls who ll still go 4 it.



its a pity you call them fools.

And again, judge iphone as a phone. Not for its price.

Only when you talk of "value-for-money" - you can say that iphone costs high.
It does not affect its functioning though !!!


----------



## Head Banger (Apr 20, 2008)

^_^ Fully agree with Krazzy.This is 2008,not 2005 when SE was at peak.Nokia and samsung had already pwned SE in audio department.Wake up SE lovers.


----------



## ico (Apr 20, 2008)

When I was new to this forum (in December), I had seen a SE vs Nokia thread. Not able to find that. I wanna bump there and carry forward the discussion on SE vs Nokia there. This will atleast not spoil those threads.

If anyone else finds, plz bump it as I'm not able to find.

-------------------------------


Head Banger said:


> ^_^ Fully agree with Krazzy.This is 2008,not 2005 when SE was at peak.Nokia and samsung had already pwned SE in audio department.Wake up SE lovers.


In the sound department???? Are you kidding?


----------



## uppalpankaj (Apr 20, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ^^i dont believe u..ur just an SE basher and ur posts say so.....u know nothing about photography and is insanely going on licking Nokia's ass as if its made of choclate..if u dunno...the walkman series easily over-sells the xpressmusic series in asia and britain...the fact tha nokia has a great market share is all thanx to its low end models...if u compare the upper half of the market..u will see that SE and nokia are neck in neck....In a few days SE is coming up with the Symbian uiq serie phones iwth gps and wifi..and it will cost just 14k...u go stick and n82 down ur ass and join a circus...
> 
> this is heights..i never insult nokia like u insult SE..if u want to say something do so in a proper way...every one can slang and it does not put u in proper light..and except u...most of the world thinks that the k serie phones are bestsellers...check out the sellers list at some top store..u will come to know...



This is really bad on ur part to behave in such childish way. Have some maturity. U should not insult other forum members in this manner...Have some decency and grow up dude. Don't target any forum member...It doesn't look good...
Nokia/SE is not gonna pay any of the forum members for these derogatory remarks made by them...


----------



## ico (Apr 20, 2008)

---------------------





krazzy said:


> Let me ask you this. Have you used the Nokia's default headset or used your own headphones with the Xpress Music phone? Cause it makes a world of difference. If you listen both Walkman and Xpress Music back to back with the same set of headphones (and I mean high quality ones), then you'll notice that the latter trumps the former.


Which headphones had you used?

SE Walkman series even has better sound quality than those iPods, and it pawns Nokia bigtime.


----------



## utsav (Apr 20, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> I still can't believe this....You found XpressMusic's sound better than Walkman series????...


 have you ever used a SE phone 

i found u taking suggestions SE phones few days back *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=781940&postcount=1
.and now you are teaching others widout experience .WOW !!!!

you yourself state that u r noob abt nokia *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=783199&postcount=54 so y do u flame at nokia phones


----------



## ico (Apr 20, 2008)

utsav said:


> have you ever used a SE phone


Yeah, I've atleast used my cousin bro's W700i and W580i. 



utsav said:


> i found u taking suggestions SE phones few days back *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=781940&postcount=1
> .and now you are teaching others widout experience .WOW !!!!


Is there anything wrong in taking suggestions?? And yeah, I had also asked a suggestion on Nokia mobile. That because my father likes Nokia and he won't ever like SE. I sugested him K790i but he refused.
And yeah, for your kind information, my father's childhood friend has a showroom in which you'll find every Sony product and I go there regularly.



utsav said:


> you yourself state that u r noob abt nokia *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=783199&postcount=54 so y do u flame at nokia phones


Atleast, I've listened to my friend's XpressMusic.....

Did I say I'm a noob at Nokia?? I just state that my knowledge isn't that good about Nokia. That was in contrast with SE.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 20, 2008)

^Good find dude.
Height of fanboism


----------



## Head Banger (Apr 20, 2008)

@Gagandeep:Read some reviews before jumping on to the conclusions.Even a two year old N91 beats  best walkman(oh! yeah W960) hands down,why thats so? because N91 has integrated audio chip which poor W960 lacks.Look for recent audio quality test between N81 and w960 on mobile review.Samsung i450 and F600 are other examples of good music phone.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 20, 2008)

@utsav - Nice evidence digged.
Height of fanboism


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 20, 2008)

yea rite....the post that erupted me has no mention here...anyways...doesnt matter..K850 is the engadget phone of the year while nokia(leave smatphones ) have nothing to show for it..if u dont like SE..just dont recommend it..just dont go blalbbering like sick  kid that nokia pawns SE..every phone has its ups and downs..try to recognize them and let this affair be clean...i have used more phones than u have seen at the showroom..so dont argue with me..first use then say..

obviously the n91 will beat the Walkman serie phones...its evn thicker and bulkier than 3 phones bunched together..if carrying a brick with me for good sound quality is something ur looking forward to..sorry..i will use my ipod..


----------



## ico (Apr 20, 2008)

utsav said:


> .and now you are teaching others widout experience .WOW !!!!


Hey, I wanna buy XpressMusic 5700. Hows it??

Now will you give some sort of guidance on this or not?? I suppose you'll even if you haven't used that Nokia 5700.(teaching others without experience).



amd64_man2005 said:


> .first use then say..


Okay...Gimme 2 lakh. I'll buy every SE & Nokia phone and use them. Then I'll post a detailed review on each of them....



Head Banger said:


> @Gagandeep:Read some reviews before jumping on to the conclusions.Even a two year old N91 beats  best walkman(oh! yeah W960) hands down,why thats so? because N91 has integrated audio chip which poor W960 lacks.Look for recent audio quality test between N81 and w960 on mobile review.Samsung i450 and F600 are other examples of good music phone.


Did I compare them with N91?? Did I?
I know N91 is having better sound and its bulky.


----------



## Head Banger (Apr 20, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Hey, I wanna buy XpressMusic 5700. Hows it??
> 
> Now will you give some sort of guidance on this or not?? I suppose you'll even if you haven't used that Nokia 5700.(teaching others without experience).
> 
> ...


 
Try N81,5610,N82 or hit the gym.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 20, 2008)

arre gagan..i had no grudge against u..i was telling the others..cheers to u..u still a kid..u can stay out of it if u want..


----------



## utsav (Apr 20, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> Hey, I wanna buy XpressMusic 5700. Hows it??
> 
> Now will you give some sort of guidance on this or not?? I suppose you'll even if you haven't used that Nokia 5700.(*teaching others without experience*).


another *WOW* for u .i bow infront of thee. have you found me giving wrong suggestions abt anything which i have not used , did i ?? huu?? did i?? tell me  .

and i havnt said that taking suggestions is bad .i said giving wrong suggestion is bad which *you are doing* .


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 20, 2008)

if u havent used the phone urself then who are u to convict him of giving wrong info..get ur facts straight and then talk...and yea utsav..what do u know of the n82 or any other damn nokia phone or SE for that matter in the market...

ur job in this forum is to bark at what peaple say rather than hae any say of ur own...i am yet to find a single thread where u havent recommended the n73...MAN!!!


----------



## ico (Apr 20, 2008)

utsav said:


> another *WOW* for u .i bow infront of thee. have you found me giving wrong suggestions abt anything which i have not used , did i ?? huu?? did i?? tell me  .
> 
> and i havnt said that taking suggestions is bad .i said giving wrong suggestion is bad which *you are doing* .


*When did I give wrong suggestion??*

iatb.gourav (the thread starter) wanted to go for W890i, I said it is not going to have a good camera and instead suggested K810i as it is going to have good enough sound and a very good camera.

*Did I give any wrong suggestion???*

And yeah, Gourav had also siad that he isn't into Symbian phones: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=805413&postcount=18

Edit: And yes, utsav gone without answering me.


----------



## iatb.gourav (Apr 20, 2008)

I see my name being put up in the fight ...

Nice way to get famous - Just start off a controversial topic and you'll be known all over. 

Anyways, jokes apart, I believe every phones has it's own merits and demerits. 

Nokia phone are symbian (generally) which is an incentive in itself.
However, I believe that SE is better at the camera and music department (in the K and W series respectively) just like Motorola is a pioneer at designing phones.

But, this is just my personal opinion.
No offence meant.

Now, its what you want in the phone that matters when you buy.
So, why so much of quarrel ???

Live and Let Live .... (in peace, of course) !!!


----------



## ico (Apr 20, 2008)

utsav said:


> have you ever used a SE phone


The same question applies to you..Utsav.......

Have you ever used a SE phone??......

----------------------


iatb.gourav said:


> I see my name being put up in the fight ...
> 
> Nice way to get famous - Just start off a controversial topic and you'll be known all over.


I wasn't putting your name in the fight. Utsav was saying that I was giving wrong suggestions. I was just proving that I've not given any wrong suggestion........



amd64_man2005 said:


> arre gagan..i had no grudge against u..i was telling the others..cheers to u..u still a kid..u can stay out of it if u want..


I know. I was saying that indirectly to Utsav because I think he has got lots & lots of money and he has bought every Nokia & SE phone and used them.


----------



## iatb.gourav (Apr 20, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> I wasn't putting your name in the fight. Utsav was saying that I was giving wrong suggestions. I was just proving that I've not given any wrong suggestion........




Even if you were, I don't mind actually.
Its perfectly all right with me.


----------



## krazzy (Apr 20, 2008)

Gagandeep, I think you need to take a time out and read a few posts on forums such as the Mobile-Review forum or the Esato forum. Read the people's experiences. You'll then see that the two new Xpress Music phones, 5310 and 5610 have indeed better sound quality than Walkman phones because of their dedicated audio chips. This same chip gave N91 the advantage in terms of sound quality compared to nearly every phone and some dedicated mp3 players out there. And yes N91 was big and bulky. It was because it used steel covers which were necessary to protect the microdrive inside. Don't forget it had 4gb of space inside and at that time it was the only phone to have such large capacity. Also flash drives weren't used much back then because of their cost and if Nokia had come up with a 4gb flash drive phone to make it slim and light, the price tag of the phone would have made you sell your house, your wife and your first born child to buy the phone. And the bulk is usually exaggerated and isn't as much as its made out to be.

As for K850i winning the Engadget award, it really wasn't any surprise. Nokia's non-smartphones are bakwaas and aren't worthy of any award. Although I was surprised N82 didn't won the smartphone award and that the far less talented iPhone actually won it.

I'll again repeat that I had no intention of bashing SE or praising Nokia today or ever again. In all the two and a half years of being on this forum, I never remember behaving like this. But you can say I was provoked today and so I had to show that I can behave like a true fanboy too, if the need arises.

People genuinely asking for suggestions on which phone to buy can still look forward to unbiased and honest opinions from me.


----------



## iatb.gourav (Apr 20, 2008)

krazzy said:


> ... and that the far less talented iPhone actually won it.
> 
> .



No personal offence meant but ...
You got it all wrong this time !!!

After all "iphone" is "The Phone" !!!


----------



## utsav (Apr 20, 2008)

gagandeep said:


> The same question applies to you..Utsav.......
> 
> Have you ever used a SE phone??......
> 
> ...



dude u r mad. I have used several se handsets and the earlier w800 phone too of my frnds. 
i dont have lots of money to throw like u. I intentionally sold my phone away in 9th which i bought in 8th just to stay away from the cell phone fever u guys have got at this age. My only aim was to concentrate on my studies and i m glad i did awesome in boards. After 10th i have owned many phones frm several brands and i support only the worthy. Not like u a die hard fan of sony. I never comment on those which i have no idea. 
@amd if there would have been a guy like you bragging such nonsense abt me he would have had a tough time wid me. I have even handled 25 yr old guys alone


----------



## ico (Apr 20, 2008)

utsav said:


> dude u r mad. I have used several se handsets and the earlier w800 phone too of my frnds.
> i dont have lots of money to throw like u.


First of all, I don't believe in throwing money and not even my family. My father always gets me a 'good utilizable thing' which I use to max. eg. my 7 year old computer which is my dearest possession after my family and friends.
This post will explain whether I'm one of those money-throwing kids or not: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=782655&postcount=19



utsav said:


> I intentionally sold my phone away in 9th which i bought in 8th just to stay away from the cell phone fever u guys have got at this age. My only aim was to concentrate on my studies and i m glad i did awesome in boards.


I haven't got any sort of 'Cell-phone fever' and don't even believe in changing phones every month or so and showing-off. You can refer to this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=792274&postcount=99
Anything which I get, I utilize it upto its max and when my parents feel that I need something new, they themselves ask me and I agree only if it is going to be useful for me in the future. Like I'll be getting W890i and I plan to use it atleast for the next 5 years. In the past 5 years, I've just owned 2 mobiles and both were Nokia. Nokia 1100 and 6610i (using at the moment).
I'm not like those people who'll always keep their mobile in their pocket and will just keep using it for time-pass. So, mobile isn't something which spoils my result and probably I'll also be doing excellent in Class 10th Boards.

Now as ashu888ashu888 says,
Cheers and e-peace.......


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 20, 2008)

ROFLMAO!!!!! ^^^^^^^^

     

grapes are sour dude..accept it...u dont want to come in front of me..6 feet 2 with gym buily dole shole ..and i stick to it..u have no idea about anything watsoevr.. 

and again.. ROFL 

if u ever come to kolkata or i ever visit ur place we will have a nice face to face chat..

intended for utsav


----------



## ico (Apr 20, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> grapes are sour dude..accept it...u dont want to come in front of me..6 feet 2 with gym buily dole shole ..and i stick to it..u have no idea about anything watsoevr..


I'm 5 feet 10 inches and will get 6 feet soon.


amd64_man2005 said:


> arre gagan..it was intended for utsavs last line in his last post..


I know.... 

Anyways, this thread as gone off topic and lets stop this fight.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 20, 2008)

arre gagan..it was intended for utsavs last line in his last post..
yea going offtopic..and neway..i think the thread starter has decided on a phone..so we better bunk it here


----------



## dtox (Apr 21, 2008)

instead of fighting like kids, stick to the evidence... i m a neutral guy.. i buy that which is better... no nokia or SE preference.. read the reviews at mobile-review or gsmarena....its quite clear that SE with their walkman 3 have killed of all competition for now in the music dept. (thats wat mobile-review n gsmarena say in their review of w890)... as for camera, the fight still goes on..


----------



## Pathik (Apr 21, 2008)

@gourav, No it is not. Smart fones are supposed to do smart things which the n82 does best. The only smart thing about the iPhone is its UI.
And Amd/utsav ye maara maari ki baatein band karo


----------



## utsav (Apr 21, 2008)

@amd do u wanna meet me? lol .i will be in kolkata from 29th april to 2nd may . My hometown is kolkata but i stay in up coz my dad is a railway officer here. And abt height . I m 6' 1" lol and see my orkut profile to see my physique. Ha ha 
@pathik i dont have any grudge against amd if he doesnt uses vulgar language every now and then.
@gagandeep i never buy phones to show off. Lots of things happened which caused me to change many handsets in a short time span. My phone was stolen,one was damaged to unrepairable state. And one of them was unable to fulfill my needs so now i m on n73 which i use to  the fullest but i never show it off in the public or anywhere else. My habit is to buy phones after saving money myself. 2 out of 5 phones i bought have been bought by saving money myself coz i feel shameful to ask my parents to get me such costly phones.

Duh .i just now saw that post gagandeep and u call that pc 7 yr old? 
6600gt 1.5ghz proccy and 1gb ram was unimaginable 7 yrs back


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 21, 2008)

^^^thts coz some parents provide their son's with money to buy phones..iget gifts on the merit of perform..if i perform well in a test or an exam..i get gifts...and most of my gadgets are bought by my uncle who lives in the US...if i get through AIEEE/IIT then as a matter of fact i know that i will get watever i want...its not possible to save 20 rupees for travel expenses everyday for me..

and dont talk bout physique dude.. and stop boasting so much...doesnt suit a 19 year old...newaz...i m here to make friends..not enemies...the krypton and illushun days were great..made a lotta friends..these threads makes me lose my temper...


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 21, 2008)

@posters......

u guys talking abt phones or steroids..... .....

dont u ppl thinks music qlty also depends on the qlty of earphones and YOUR ear...

and buying phone will always depend on money....


----------



## iatb.gourav (Apr 21, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> if i get through AIEEE/IIT then as a matter of fact i know that i will get watever i want...i



same with me !!!

kaash aieee main achaa rank aa jaye, then probably i'll get an iphone for myself !!!


----------



## utsav (Apr 21, 2008)

u dont have any temper dude. you are a loose tempered guy. you urself is making enemies by speaking rude language here which i dont like .even i get things based on my academic performance My PC , My bike and other stuffs .but rest is through savings (OBVIOUSLY NOT 20Rs a day ) it will take 200 days to earn 4000Rs then


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 21, 2008)

i wont tolerate such insolence..what do u think of yourself...i used bad words in responce to krazzy whose as a matter of fact..has escaped everybody's notice..nokia post after all..and u out of nowwhere pop up as a fairy and start ramping like a monkey...did i say anuthing about u??.u r just frustrated coz u know that u r wrong and want to hide it by calling others names...or are u that type who takes every other insult on himslef and starts fighting...

walking down the road someone calls his friend a name and u start quarreling as if u are the one insulted...grow up dude...


----------



## utsav (Apr 21, 2008)

U need to grow up dude. U r the only one jumping like a money. Not me. If u notice my posts and your posts then u will find who is using vulgar words and doing insolence. What a cheapo . Huu...

And do u know the meaning of FACT ? Ohh sorry to whom i am asking. My bad.


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 21, 2008)

@utsav @ amd.....

chill people.....keep it cool.....

and i guess both of u will never reach agreement in near future..


----------



## uppalpankaj (Apr 21, 2008)

cool it...Don't lose your temper..


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 21, 2008)

as a matter of fact...u cant compare k810 with both of these phones..k for Kamera....

se 890 vs n73.....

loud spk wise..bot sucks bigtime..coz i hate phone spks..it misses out lots of good things and phone companies never intend them to be used like that..

coming to music s/w.... SE leads all the way.....walkman s/w has no competion from nokia...yet.....

coming to phone speed to..critical to music....SE will leads as they use prop h/w(mem stick pro or anything...MMC sucks as you all know..) unlike symbian where code is for all...yes this is true..just look up symbian...

coming to cost..i dunno Nokia will lead the way.....

coming to User friendliness...we all know nokia has their forte their..yes SE could be modified to look like that..but only modified...so nokia wins here too..

so in the end it depends on the ear phone and the EAR of user..here sony takes cake with earphone...nokia somehow never managed to win this...

and finally all comes to USER....his ears and preferences and MONEY...

see people wat i said i dont guess u guys will say wrong...

personally i wanted music..thght abt SE adn N95...but i went for a la creme..iphone 16GB...but thats just me...


----------



## Kniwor (Apr 21, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> i wont tolerate such insolence..what do u think of yourself...i used bad words in responce to krazzy whose as a matter of fact..has escaped everybody's notice..nokia post after all..and u out of nowwhere pop up as a fairy and start ramping like a monkey...did i say anuthing about u??.u r just frustrated coz u know that u r wrong and want to hide it by calling others names...or are u that type who takes every other insult on himslef and starts fighting...
> 
> walking down the road someone calls his friend a name and u start quarreling as if u are the one insulted...grow up dude...



Congratulations, you have just been awarded a 2 days ban for your crappy posts... I am tired of deleting them... hope u behave more responsibly in future...


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 21, 2008)

^^ can i ask u something..the signature has a very short character limit...i cant type my gadget list..just started with my pc.and i was stopped...


----------



## girish.g (Apr 21, 2008)

oh! 3 pages of fanboy war. where is this forum going to???


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2008)

amd64_man2005 said:


> ..i m here to make friends..not enemies...the krypton and illushun days were great..made a lotta friends..these threads makes me lose my temper...


Yeah, that Krypton was awesome and I had really enjoyed it and even I made lots of friends.......



Kniwor said:


> Congratulations, you have just been awarded a 2 days ban for your crappy posts... I am tired of deleting them... hope u behave more responsibly in future...


I want to say one thing...
If you've banned Amd64, then Utsav, Krazzy and even I also deserve the same ban for spoiling this thread. Even though I didn't call someone *mad* like Utsav called me. We all were sailing in the same boat, I must say.

@Utsav
I very well know that you don't consider mobiles as a show-off but I'm not having any type of mobile phobia as you said. And yeah, I've added those 3*512MB SD RAMs & 660gt year after year when I topped in my class and those were purchased from my own savings.



utsav said:


> 2 out of 5 phones i bought have been bought by saving money myself coz i feel shameful to ask my parents to get me such costly phones.


You mean to say that I've asked my father to give me a W890i??

I had clearly stated in my 11K phone thread that I'll be also be using my own savings to buy that phone. Even I feel shameful to ask my parents to get me costly phones, and it was my father who advised me getting a new phone....It wasn't I who was after him....


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 21, 2008)

@GAGAN.....

dude chill....already one banned how many will have to go under for this cause...understand yaar...

u shld be proud of the fact tht u stated..but it shldnt be publicised..let others speak wat they want tht doesnt mean they are true r8???
same goes for utsav too....

so both in same ship..one in port side and other in aft...


----------



## utsav (Apr 21, 2008)

@gagandeep Its completely the mods discretion whom they should ban. Mods and admins do not ban just for arguments and flaming. They ban for something which is wrong. Just find out a single post of mine where i used vulgar language in the whole forum. You will get tired yaar. Now forget everything, drink coca cola and chill  enjoy ur upcoming w890i


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 21, 2008)

:borat:...nice...


----------



## utsav (Apr 21, 2008)

^^^ ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Pathik (Apr 21, 2008)

No offence to Kniwor but actually Amd shouldn't hav been banned.. We were just having some fun here


----------



## utsav (Apr 21, 2008)

^^lol what fun yaar .he was insulting everyone as if evry1 is his slippers. And was saying that he is being insulted  lol .


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 21, 2008)

n82 is the phone to get .. dont compare it with k850i cybercrap .. guys use it and then comment .. n82 is one heck of a phone .. using it for the last 4 months ..not a single issue .. heck even my new 8gb micro sd works superbly .. pls keep n82 out in se vs nokia fights ..  use it and then post such silly comments .. it has superb camera .. sounds damn good with ep630 .. better than any walkman phone.. heck even sound very close to that of n91 .. checked personally ..not much differnce between them ..


----------



## utsav (Apr 22, 2008)

^^ya dude .N82 is great all in one phone,the only drawback is its color and keys which is very much resolved now with the launch of the black n82 .it luks damn sexy now.


----------



## yogi7272 (Apr 22, 2008)

yup dude .. everyone owning n82 knows what a gem it is .. but wait ..k850 fanboys will come and argue about the superiority of its cam ..hey i dont own or never used k850i in person ..but each and every review comparing n82 and k850i has favoured n82 camera .. anyways leave this which cam is better thing.  .. thing is that mobile cam is not in the same league as dedicated ones although they have come a long way .. compared my n82 with friends canon a460 5mp camera and found out canon produces better results .


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 23, 2008)

^That's why I got 5700 which has got everything except good camera.

I am getting a dedicated Digi cam to satisfy my passion for photography.


----------



## MasterMinds (Apr 23, 2008)

^^mobile phones' cameras cant b compared with digi cams


----------



## nish_higher (Apr 23, 2008)

K810 , N82 and N73 look great while that W890i looks a noobish phone with poor keys.if it has to be a sony K810i is what i'd love otherwise i'm happy with my N73


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 23, 2008)

back after being banned for a while...

sorry to all the members..i looked back at my posts and was really ashamed at the way i behaved..

@krazzy.sorry dude..i dint mean a word of what i said..actually ur last post was misinterpreted and i answered on that regard...sorry again...


newaz...

*my review of the w890 will be out in a couple of days..trust me guys..its an awesum phone..review with live pictures..*


----------



## dtox (Apr 23, 2008)

^^hmm.. eagerly waiting for ur review.. may i ask from where n for hw much did u get the phone for?? i m planning to buy 1 myself but am confused b/w 890 n 910.. gimme the cost for both if possible..


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 23, 2008)

its not my phone..traded my k850 for this one  with my friend..will return it...well costs 14 sumthing in kolkata...


----------



## Pathik (Apr 23, 2008)

Great.. Review.. Fast..

Great.. Review.. Fast..


----------



## krazzy (Apr 23, 2008)

Pathik said:


> Great.. Review.. Fast..
> 
> Great.. Review.. Fast..


Arey do-do baar kyu likh raha hai. Review tere ko ek hi milega.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 23, 2008)

Well.. NOP sucks..


----------



## iatb.gourav (Apr 24, 2008)

while we wait for the review of K890i, can anyone tell me about N81 ??


----------



## krazzy (Apr 24, 2008)

^^ Just wait for a week. You'll be reading a full review of N81 here on ThinkDigit Forum.


----------



## iatb.gourav (Apr 24, 2008)

krazzy said:


> ^^ Just wait for a week. You'll be reading a full review of N81 here on ThinkDigit Forum.



Sure ...


----------



## Pathik (Apr 24, 2008)

Arey then what about the 5700? BTW Go get it. _(Sachin style)_  N81 rox.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 24, 2008)

umm..n81.well has some problems according to local dealers and is not selling too well...at least in kolkata...


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 24, 2008)

@Krazzy - Finally which phone are you purchasing?


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 24, 2008)

@AMD....

u right there...even a colleague of mine complained of hiccups....

@krazzy.....i am serious..why dnt u go fr n82..82 is not such good one...maybe subjective..but do look out..


----------



## krazzy (Apr 25, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> @Krazzy - Finally which phone are you purchasing?


Nokia N81.  


madjeri said:


> @krazzy.....i am serious..why dnt u go fr n82..81 is not such good one...maybe subjective..but do look out..



I don't have that kinda money with me to buy N82. I'm buying N81 for the following reasons:
Great music quality, 3.5mm jack, N-Gage gaming, wi-fi, large display and Symbian S60. I don't need a good camera in my phone since I have a good digicam now (I believe camera is the only area where N81 sucks).


----------



## dreamcatcher (Apr 25, 2008)

^^^ dude..seriously..check the thing before buying...gave one of my firends a real tough time..and the build quality is pathetic..anyways...ur choice..m an SE boy after all....cheers to your latest buy..


----------



## krazzy (Apr 25, 2008)

I've seen some Youtube videos of the phone. One of the guys said that the earlier batch of N81's had poor build but the latest ones (including the one he had) was as good as a slider can be and had no build quality issues.


----------



## Raptor1989 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey

Can anyone tell me which is a better mobile

SE W890i
or
SE W705i

I need tour advice guys

Rupam


----------



## krates (Jun 6, 2009)

^^ lmao you bumped such a hot topic..


----------



## ico (Jun 6, 2009)

old days...xD

Ontopic: I think you should go for W705 as it has Wifi + YouTube.


----------



## acewin (Jun 7, 2009)

also many users have reported W890 does not have strong reception


----------

